
I built my own dial-up ISP on a desk - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/0xD0ge/status/1091492438382911489
======
janetacarr
From what I can tell, there is no autonomous system number or border gateway
peers. How is this an ISP? You may be a _network provider_.

